# Mix breed puppy... help identifying what mix he is:



## Lockdown (Jun 22, 2012)

Well we picked up a beautiful mix breed puppy from some adoption agency. They told us hes a Border Collie/Lab/Boxer, what I think he is, is Border Collie/Lab/Pitbull. I'd like to hear from some experts if I'm correct or just paranoid. 

I don't really care about the pitpull part but it wasn't on my "Puppy Dog List". Anyway heres a picture of Bruce Almighty the terror of my cat @ 10 weeks:


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I feel like you're just saying Pit because it's brindle... Personally I see neither of those.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I see neither Boxer nor bully breed. Other dogs come in brindle, such as Plott Hounds (more common in the US South), several terrier breeds, and border collies among other breeds. At 10 weeks, lots of puppies look like generic mixes of breeds; even purebreds can look similar to other breeds when they're young.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I have worked with many bully breeds and to be quite honest, I agree with the other two posters outside of the brindle pattern I see no evidence to support the pitbull theory... and, as stated, there are several breeds that carry for brindle coats, so you can't really go by that either.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't see Pit, collie or lab right off the bat either. Its too hard to tell when they're so young, it will be easier to make a better guess once he starts to grow a bit, but like others have mentioned there are alot of brindle breeds out there so its tough to say for sure at the moment. How big is he right now? Anyway, for fun, I'm going to guess Akita/Mastiff - both of these breeds come in brindle, but it looks like it could be a fair sized pup, and a google search of mastiff/akita brought up some pups that looked similar, however there could be some lab or plott hound or something to that affect if the sizing is off. This is just a random guess though. Please post more pictures, from different angles


----------



## Lockdown (Jun 22, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> I don't see Pit, collie or lab right off the bat either. Its too hard to tell when they're so young, it will be easier to make a better guess once he starts to grow a bit, but like others have mentioned there are alot of brindle breeds out there so its tough to say for sure at the moment. How big is he right now? Anyway, for fun, I'm going to guess Akita/Mastiff - both of these breeds come in brindle, but it looks like it could be a fair sized pup, and a google search of mastiff/akita brought up some pups that looked similar, however there could be some lab or plott hound or something to that affect if the sizing is off. This is just a random guess though. Please post more pictures, from different angles


I say pitbull purely based on his brindle coloring plus what I have seen in the shelters 

Right now hes pushing 20lbs at 14 weeks. Also this is my first true puppy as I've always had dogs in the 10-18 months.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Lockdown said:


> I say pitbull purely based on his brindle coloring plus what I have seen in the shelters
> 
> Right now hes pushing 20lbs at 14 weeks. Also this is my first true puppy as I've always had dogs in the 10-18 months.
> View attachment 34666
> ...


Yeah - keep in mind there are other brindled breeds out there, but you are right in that a lot of pit mixes end up in shelters. However, based on his size, and these new pics you just posted.. I still don't see any pit, and the size just seems way off. 20lbs at 3.5 months old.. that's likely gonna be a fairly large dog. Its not impossible there is some pit in him, but it just doesn't seem apparent at the moment, he doesn't really have any pit features other then the brindle. I think i'm going to stick with my guess that he is a mastiff mix. Brindle is quite common in mastiff, he appears to have the body shape and size for it, but the shaggier coat is coming from something. I came across a picture on the internet of a full grown dog that looked like it could have been yours as a puppy, and it was claimed to be akita/mastiff mix, so that is why I originally guess that. It could almost be pyrnese/mastiff mix.. or something to that effect... maybe someone can correct me though if my sizing is off.. he just seems like way too big of a pup at 3.5 months to be pit/lab/collie mix.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Still not seeing pit and I worked with many pits over the years. My guess would lean more towards golden, boxer and/or some type of Mastiff breed ( like pyrs, english or tibetian mastiff) more so than pit.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope, not seeing pit bull type in his features. Of course, that means basically nothing in regards to his actual genetics (Pumpkin Pie litter anyone?) but it does make the bully breeds lower on the list of likely breed candidates. No Boxer traits either, IMO.

That said, so what? If you are worried about breed restrictions, since he looks absolutely nothing like a bully breed then you should be in the clear. Other than that, he is who he is. 

I think there are about 50 breeds that can come in brindle (as in, purebreds can be brindle even if its not a common or accepted color within the breed)

I'd guess Plott Hound and something with longer hair (shepherd type maybe), depending on your location.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Yah I'm thinking plott hound or mastiff mix...

Here are some pictures for references..


Plott hound








Mastiff/Pyrnese








Akita/Mastiff








Border collie/Pit


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

The Akita/Mastiff puppy pic you posted looks almost identical to the OP's original pic...hmmmm???? But then again My Golden/Boxer mix looked alot like that at 10-12 weeks of age except she was a sable color..


PackMomma said:


> Yah I'm thinking plott hound or mastiff mix...
> 
> Here are some pictures for references..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lockdown (Jun 22, 2012)

Shell said:


> Nope, not seeing pit bull type in his features. Of course, that means basically nothing in regards to his actual genetics (Pumpkin Pie litter anyone?) but it does make the bully breeds lower on the list of likely breed candidates. No Boxer traits either, IMO.
> 
> That said, so what? If you are worried about breed restrictions, since he looks absolutely nothing like a bully breed then you should be in the clear. Other than that, he is who he is.
> 
> ...


I wasn't worried about breed restrictions just curious as I never saw the parents and just going off what I was told. Also I didn't want a mostly pit mix (aka 90% pit 10% something else) but obviously my dog is sweet looking and people have no problem approaching him and saying hello so I'm stoked.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

It's just the size that was throwing me off.. It looks fairly big but upon looking it up 20lbs for a 3.5 month old pup isn't overly big for some breeds. ive looked more closely at some brindle bull mastiff and plott hound puppies and the face and floppy ears closely resembles this pup.. More so then boxer, etc.. Just can't decide where the fluffy coat could be coming from.. Golden, pyrenese...hmmm who knows, but i think it's safe to say there is a good chance there is no pit.. 

And he is certainly gorgeous , congrats


----------



## Ginny2011 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Your dog looks just like mine! The rescue I got her from said she was part Australian Shepherd, but they didn't know what else. 







http://www.dogforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64626&d=1366509369&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My Doberman female puppy is 36 lbs. at 3 1/2 months and she is not going to be overly big, probably around 50-60 lbs at the most. I think your pup could have some German Shepherd and maybe some Hound in it. Probably a mix of a mix. Hard to tell when they are puppies.


----------

